# petit problème bloqueur de flash et vidéos...



## corloane (17 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 
je me suis rendu compte que depuis quelques temps quand une vidéo est intégrée à un blog ou à un site je ne peux généralement pas la lire : j'appuie sur play, j'attends (ça charge), j'attends ...en vain
par contre, quand je vais sur Youtube, je peux lire les vidéos

j'ai sur mon MBA un logiciel (dont j'ai oublié le nom que je ne peux pas retrouver car le truc est transparent) qui bloque tout ce qui est en flash et nécessite que je clique dessus pour les visualiser, est-il le responsable, devrais-je le mettre à jour ou même le supprimer (comment?), ça serait dommage car c'est bien agréable de naviguer et de choisir soi-même les choses qu'on veut voir s'animer sur l'écran (par exemple, en ce moment, la barre de pub à droite de macgeneration ne porte qu'une inscription Flash grisée )

merci pour votre aide!


----------



## wath68 (17 Mai 2011)

Salut.

Je pense que c'est Safari / Préférences / Extensions / Click to Flash


----------

